#ubports 2017-11-22
<justabloke> hello! is ubuntu touch OS still being developed? :) I just read an article from april 2017 that it has been discontinued?
<PureTryOut[m]> Canonical stopped supporting it, but the community picked it up in the UBports project
<Sander^home> Hi, how come my e4.5 got a black screen now, only working as a wlan theethering device?
<Sander^home> How do I get it out of that mode?
#ubports 2017-11-23
<CreateChange> hello friends - I tried installing ubports via magic device tool on a nexus 10, but was unsuccessful. it flashed the ubuntu recovery, but would only boot into android still
<CreateChange> i know the nexus 10 is a legacy device, but does anyone know if it is possible / how it is possible to get it working?
<CreateChange> Thanks :)
<justabloke> PureTryOut[m]: Thanks! :) For a quick glance, what are the challenges to do a port to a smartphone? Is there no universal image that can be flashed to a phonewhich can handle most phones & it's components? Like there is Ubuntu that works on most if not all laptops? (I have aDOOGEE Titans2 DG700 phone and I am considering to try ubuntu phone on it)
<PureTryOut[m]> justabloke: I'm sorry I don't know, I'm not a Ubuntu Touch developer. I work on postmarketOS (https://postmarketos.org) instead
<justabloke> PureTryOut[m]: Thanks! :) thank you :)
<UniSuperBox> Porting Ubuntu Touch is a very involved effort. Our documentation begins at https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<justabloke> thank you!
#ubports 2017-11-25
<Vercas> Greetings.
<Vercas> On a Nexus 5, what are my odds of getting Ubuntu Touch to dual-boot with Android?
<Iarla> Hi folks. Anybody else here on the E4.5?
<UniSuperBox> Test
<mariogrip> op up
<UniSuperBox> Who?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> test
<vanyasem[m]> test
<mariogrip> Heyy! tgbot
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it works!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> YAY ;D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome back, IRC bot!
<UniSuperBox> And welcome back, IRC!
<tgBot> <stuiterveer> Is this thing on?
<vanyasem[m]> also MATRIX
<tgBot> <ProsperoDaniele> can someone send me the telegram icon?
<tgBot> <ProsperoDaniele> or just tell me where it is located
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Fwd from UBports News Channel: We're live! Join us for the 17th UBports Community Update, broadcast for you at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsNv2b838PQ !
<sunweaver> ah... tgBot is back again...
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> NOT TO QA: Any idea, how to set the resolution for xmir on phone?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Suggestion for QA: I would love if written community QA updates are not skipped.. thanks
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Here's 16: https://ubports.com/blog/community-updates-5/post/community-update-16-93
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm the one who normally writes those, and after the update is complete
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So... sometimes they're late.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Ah.. 16 was never announced here
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> *me reads*
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 954x656) https://irc.ubports.com/jPHIrtfz/file_2424.jpg Today we're writing as we go
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Is there finnish language group yet? Just wondering if there is any other finnish users than me.. 😁
<tgBot> <developerfect> Fwd from developerfect: Weblate mail activation not coming my mail @mail.com
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @samitormanen, There is Swedish if that works
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Fwd from UBports News Channel: The UBports Community is excited to annouce a brand new language group: Scandinavia [Norsk/Svenska/Dansk]! … Snakker du Norsk, Svenska eller Dansk? Bli med i UBports Scandinavia [Norsk/Svenska/Dansk] gruppen, jättebra! … Do you speak Scandinavian?  Join the UBports Scandinavian language group! … Klik her for å bli med nu: https://t.me/UBports_scandinavia … Click this to join now: https://t.me/UBports_scandi
<tgBot> <developerfect> The turkish language group is very effective. The translations continue at full speed. It has even been ported to many devices including Xiaomi!
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> WhatsApp is close source so we are not allowed to create an app ourselfes.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Can we bind it using mount -B ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip have you uploaded ready-to-use system.imgs for htc10/op3(t) ? you told me you will a month ago :P
<tgBot> <Flohack> @developerfect, I will have a look after Community Update ;)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, OP3 \(^_^)/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> *girls waiting in line*
<tgBot> <vanyasem> *still*
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> In docs it's said, clickable depends on sdk?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Your question has been recorded if that helps ^^
<tgBot> <vanyasem> wave a hand for me @Flohack :D
<tgBot> <vanyasem> yay ☺️
<tgBot> <Flohack> ;)
<tgBot> <developerfect> Fwd from developerfect: What are the device survey results?
<tgBot> <developerfect> Do you mention it on YouTube?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Talking about dynamic UITK 😄
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nfsprodriver, Yeah sounds kinky ^^
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 😻😻
<tgBot> <developerfect> @developerfect, Please check!
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> MINETEST ❤️❤️❤️
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @nfsprodriver, Hahahah
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Marius is never wrong, and he never sleeps'
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> These two things seem to belong together. I also should try it.
<dobey> well this channel is a lot busier now
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dobey, Welcome dobey
<tgBot> <Flohack> It is very busy on the telegram side
<tgBot> <Flohack> YOu missed a lot when the bot was not syncing ^^
<dobey> also very hard to follow
<dobey> probably
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Marius: /me *runs*
<tgBot> <Flohack> here are 1010 members
<tgBot> <Flohack> Plus we got now language-specific channels
<tgBot> <Flohack> And we got live chat now, in case you want to see us, but unfortunately its now over soon ^^
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> OP3 OP5 \(^×^)/
<tgBot> <developerfect> Where Wileyfox Swift?
<tgBot> <developerfect> Please say in live stream.
<tgBot> <takaturgut> That's your fault 😂
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @Wildnislehrer, Carefull, there's 2 models very similar. Aquaris 5, and Aquaris 5 Full HD
<tgBot> <cibersheep> The one that works with UBuntu Touch is the onw without 4G
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> IRC is fixed for matrix? Just forgot again the room id. Do you know?
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @nfsprodriver, #ubports ?
<tgBot> <cibersheep> #ubports:matrix.org ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> #ubports:freenode or however you join those
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Yes, but that's not linked to that supergroup.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> #freenode_#ubports:matrix.org
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Thank you
<tgBot> <cibersheep> (Photo, 429x186) https://irc.ubports.com/yBUG0gd9/file_2426.jpg
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> After joining it sais I left it. Will try with Riot...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you probably get kicked with unregistered Nick err
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Fwd from tchncs_bot: Bhushan Shah: [https://github.com/matrix-org/matrix-appservice-irc/wiki/End-user-FAQ](https://github.com/matrix-org/matrix-appservice-irc/wiki/End-user-FAQ)
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Ah, that stuff... Thanks!
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Well how can I register?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just like you would on Freenode
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or use your username that you've already registered
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> "If you aren't getting segfaults, you aren't doing any work" - @mariogrip, 2017
<tgBot> <Michele> @Michele, @PhoenixLandPirate did you see my message?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> 6 am here, just uploaded a video feaured in my upcoming blog post about Lazarus IDE on ARM Linux, this videao demonstrates the Ubuntu Touch use case, and it shows and explains it better than in my previous blog posts: … https://youtu.be/_EWPUTwKKWk
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> as for the post, hopefully can finish tomorrow. … Kris Jace: … I'd like to inspire some of you to give it a try as an alternative way of making apps for UT. Also, your apps made in Lazarus can be compiled for other platforms from the same source code as well. … good night everyone.
<tgBot> Vercas was added by: Vercas
<tgBot> <Vercas> Hi. Is anyone here using Ubuntu Touch with MultiROM?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @KrisJacewicz, Thank you kris as usual. Your work is amazing!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Vercas, While we do not support it, there are some people who tried. Depends also on the phone. We take no responsibility if you break smth ^^
<tgBot> <Vercas> I tried pretty much every option and I can't boot it. :(
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Vercas, Hello Alexandru-Mihai and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Vercas, Which phone are you using?
<tgBot> <Vercas> I would love to get rid of Android, but I really can't... @Stereofont Nexus 5
<tgBot> <Vercas> I need to keep Android because of OTPs, Google accounts, etc.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Nexus 5 is at least a sensible choice but as Florian says, definitely not a standard thing.  You can't keep a drone tablet going for that stuff?
<tgBot> <Vercas> I have a Nexus 7 (2012 edition), but that thing is beyond fucked.
<tgBot> <Vercas> The hardware's got some issues that are simply beyond me.
<tgBot> <Flohack> You see UT is not an ordinary ROM. it comes with special things, like a complete new recovery, that you will need to flash OTA updates correctly etc
<tgBot> <Vercas> Touch screen registers touches from the back sometimes, and either the CPU or the storage (can't tell exactly) are sloooooooow.
<tgBot> <Flohack> So using multirom will at least prevent you from having automated updates.
<tgBot> <Vercas> Oh, and can't connect to any Wi-Fi network.
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> hi there... is there any progress or development on encrypting the bntu touch systems?
<tgBot> <Vercas> @Flohack I see.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Marty McFly, I do not think anyone is working on this
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> ye i feared this answer -.-
<tgBot> <Flohack> we got bigger troubles than this, we need to get forward with 16.04
<tgBot> <Vercas> My Nexus 5 has got its own issues as well. Since I rooted it, I can't do an upgrade to 6.0+ by any means.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Dominik got something working in an experimental way
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> how is the progress with 16 ?
<tgBot> <Dohxis> Is there someone who could help with Halium?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Dohxis, What help Domas?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Dohxis, Probably in the Halium Telegram group ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> https://t.me/halium
<tgBot> <Dohxis> Thanks!
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^ np
<tgBot> Slucepan was added by: Slucepan
<tgBot> <VIJAYHIREMATH1> @Slucepan, Hello Steve and welcome!  I'm not part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack in the future, please only PM the Halium link, otherwise we get lots of people joining and asking questions about installing Ubuntu and such.
<tgBot> <Flohack> haha ok
#ubports 2017-11-26
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, Thats a beaut
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> S|s
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @TopheT, It seems to be improving on the OnePlus One on the latest devel revision
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> My battery was draining fast too. Injure just thought it was old. Will upgrade and report
<tgBot> <TopheT> And on nexus5?
<tgBot> <VIJAYHIREMATH1> In yesterday's community update @UniversalSuperBox  was showing the device a lot than @mariogrip .. 👍 and the last subscribe click and hit that like button was hillarious!
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @exar_kun, Oh, do you have any idea of battery life before and battery life after?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @TopheT, It depends on the device. BQ E5, E4.5 can last 2 days. Nexus normally needs a charge a day, but I doubt we can do much about it. Still we got a kernel hacker who said he can optimize it, but lets see ^^
<tgBot> <TopheT> 👍
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Mobile data is major reason for battery draining in my N5. 3g/4g drains quite fast, but 2g is little better.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> When 3g/4g is connected, phone warms quite a lot even idling. However it depends a lot of location where i am..
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> guys, why qmake is not included in the UT image? how can I install it?
<tgBot> <TopheT> So who's maintaining now the Ubuntu touch project?  From a quick online review it seems like the project is dead
<tgBot> <TopheT> And with all the problems, why not unite ut with sailfish?  Seems like they got lots of apps too
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @TopheT, UBports is maintaining it. Very far from dead.The focus is on moving the whole thing to 16.04, since 15.04 is past its sell-by date
<tgBot> <TopheT> But ubpprts, wasn't it there together with canonicle as well? So now that they dropped out, maybe there is a need for extra help
<tgBot> <TopheT> I am not a programmer, I'm just a noob that loves that idea of an Ubuntu mobile os
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @TopheT, As far as I understand it, UBports is/was in no way affiliated with Canonical. They started out just porting UT to more devices but quickly took over the project when Canonical dropped it.
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @TopheT, I am not familiar with Sailfish, but I am pretty sure you would have to largely drop either one or the other codebase almost completely, because they won't have much in common. Also, they have probably different goals and approaches to implementation of stuff. … I can imagine that a merge like this could be fatal for both projects, not to mention both user bases going rampage.
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Also, if both projects are able to sustain themselfes, it might be rather positive having multiple linux-on-mobile OSes trying, increasing the chance one comes out successful at all
<tgBot> <peternerlich> but these are just my thoughts
<tgBot> <developerfect> Guys what's Plural equation: n != 1?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @developerfect, Denoting that this translation should be used for element counts of `n != 1` (→0,2,3,4,5,...)
<tgBot> <developerfect> Fwd from developerfect: Error : They are the same plural.
<tgBot> <developerfect> Fwd from developerfect: we not use hours. We say hour. 5 hour / 10 hour
<tgBot> <developerfect> (Photo, 1223x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/smj9l1FM/file_2428.jpg
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @developerfect, I noticed your problem, but we need to wait for someone to show up who knows the inner workings of Weblate.
<tgBot> <archi_dagac> Ä°n turkish (hour=saat) we use saat for single (one) and plural (two,three...). same
<tgBot> <archi_dagac> but we cant translate
<tgBot> <peternerlich> oh wait, is this only with hour or is there generally no distiction between singular and plural?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> That should normally only be a warning, not an error, and pressing save again should tell Weblate "yes I know what I'm doing"
<tgBot> <developerfect> Days and clocks
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Unless someone told Weblate to be extra strict there, then it's a configuration issue
<tgBot> <developerfect> @peternerlich, Turkish is a difficult language. we use "-lar/-ler" for plural , but not for date and time
<tgBot> <archi_dagac> @developerfect, not difficult
<tgBot> <developerfect> @archi_dagac, learn
<tgBot> <archi_dagac> no
<tgBot> <archi_dagac> not difficult
<tgBot> <developerfect> Turkish more difficult language than English
<tgBot> <archi_dagac> peki
<tgBot> <developerfect> " Although simple looking at the beginning, Turkish gets harder when you advance learning. That is because of its morphology, or word-level grammar. … Take this word I made up during my Master’s Thesis work in 1991 as an example of the difficulty of Turkish and the longest word with suffixes only among the languages of the world. (They plagiarised this on the Internet and added a few extra suffixes but those make the word unintelligible, 
<tgBot> clear by all Turks.)"
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @developerfect @archi_dagac Don't be mad at me, but although there is not much going on now in the supergroup, consider moving further conversation like this to the off topic or welcome room. https://t.me/joinchat/Baj4lhJ4XRotoeGk1QxuRQ
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @peternerlich, +1
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Hey, I have found out that the baterry is drainig realy fast on M10 fhd rc
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> It last for up to one day. Even if I'm not using it.
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Do we know this issue, or should I file a bug?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @kristijantkalec, Might be connected to Dekko2 leaking zombie processed, but I'm not sure. I suspect I experience the same at the moment, so I guess it is known, even if Dekko2 is not the culprit
<tgBot> <Stereofont> UBports began by porting to new devices. That changed after the Canonical decision. Obviously more developers are always welcome
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @TopheT, ping, look at Lionelb's message right above
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> @peternerlich, Thanks. I'll try the process without the dekko and see 😀
<tgBot> <Ruben> how is the UT experience on an Oneplus one? My bq e4.5 battery is getting worse, and I am looking for another phone
<tgBot> <Chris Clime> @mariogrip, Hi Marius, first of all thank you for the hints. I downloaded the source package oxide-qt-1.19.8, bootstrapped gn and (with some adaptions of the source) could cross compile it for arm. But the resulting libOxideQtCore.so.0 has 3.5 GB which I cannot test on the phone. The one on my Aquaris 4.5 has around 50MB. On the other hand with -DENABLE_COMPONENT_BUILD=1 I get a smaller library but with many dependencies also not found on the ph
<tgBot> so I'm not sure how to continue here / how the replacement of the phone library can be built...
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ruben, The discussion yesterday pointed to OnePlusThree or ThreeT being a strong contender for the future. You might want to wait a while and skip to a newer device?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> guys, could you confirm to me what is current qt version used in UT?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> was it 5.2 or 5.4 ?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, Dan told me before it is likely 5.4.1, but is there any way to verify?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> My memory is 5.4 moving to 5.9. I could be wrong …
<tgBot> <Chris Clime> @KrisJacewicz, in the libertine container of my Aquaris 4.5 it says 5.4.1
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I only know how to check qt version using qmake, but UT device does not have it
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Yeah it's 5.4.1 on vivid
<tgBot> <Chris Clime> qmake —version … QMake version 3.0 … Using Qt version 5.4.1 in /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, any source that shows that?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Chris Clime, how do you do this? do you have qmake on your UT device? was it included by default or you added it (how?)
<tgBot> <Chris Clime> I first started bash in the libertine-container: libertine-container-manager exec -c bash   (I assumed this has the same qt version as the device itself)
<tgBot> <Chris Clime> on the device itself qmake is missing, that's right
<tgBot> <Chris Clime> but in the container you can install stuff via apt-get
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Chris Clime, so this is my other concern, if there is no qmake on the ut device (why isn't there?) is it safe to assume it is just same version as in libertine?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Chris Clime, on the phone you aslo can ;)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Chris Clime, so do you just sudo apt-get install qmake, or some other package name?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I saw lots of packages named like libqt5-qmake and a bunch of other lib1t5-* package names
<tgBot> <Chris Clime> I think on the device it is not recommended, because it could give problems with updating via OTA, so I do it only in libertine nowadays
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @KrisJacewicz, Why would you need qmake installed on the phone. A typical user doesn't need it.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Chris Clime, I understand risks and such, but I am interested in the package name used to install it
<tgBot> <DanChapman> qt5-qmake wouldbe the package to install
<tgBot> <Chris Clime> yes just have looked it up as well
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, thank you for asking! As you perhaps know I make apps for UT using Lazarus, and these apps are gtk2 apps, so they currently require Xmir (and another limitation is no accelerated graphics in Xmir on arm). … So I want to link my lazarus apps against qt5 instead, to make them native on Mir. But to do it, I need to first build pascal bindings for qt, which require qmake. Yes, I can make this building entirely in Libertine, but I don
<tgBot> even hv libertine installed, and depending on the size of qmake I would prefer to install it directly, it may be less footprint (it must be, the container is big). … Also, if the size of adding qmake to the phone is in 20-50MB, I think it would be great benefit supportingnative commpiling and building for many compilers and IDEs, without container and other overhead.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, thnak you Dan!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> anyways, I will want to explore the scenario with qmake on the phone directly, and at least you guys will be able to learn from my trials, because I am documenting it all.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> You can always just check what's in the overlay ppa for vivid for what qt packages are available and versions. Here's the qtbase ones https://launchpad.net/%7Eci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/6848355/+listing-archive-extra
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, Dan, this is briliant advice, thank you!!
<tgBot> <Ruben> @Stereofont, Perhaps, but I also backed up the Librem phone. So I am looking for a device that has to last 2 years, until the librem phone is finished. … And thnx for the quick answer!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ruben, Then a Nexus 5, even rather scruffy, may be the best choice
<tgBot> <Ruben> hmm, also sounds good.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, WOW!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 737x711) https://irc.ubports.com/rXIEdvQ0/file_2430.jpg it weights NOTHING! didn't even ask for confirmation!!!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> why not just include it!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I'm documenting all that for my blog post
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Damn, my N5 gps broke. It shows my location to Helsinki and I live In Oulu. test_gps works but apps wont get location.. ☹️
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Wont help if I keep it searching location all day long..
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @KrisJacewicz, because it's a makefile generator and a typical user doesn't need that. I think space should be saved wherever possible no matter how small it is.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I had this exactly same problem with N4 some time ago.. Grrr
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> UT could become a total combain if only it was not stripped of literally a handfull of small packages with footprints so small that it would not even matter for the overall image size. I am talking about packages that make all the sense because they are directly related to stuff that the phone supports, and by not adding them it is kind of irrational stripping UT out of functionality.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, normally yes, but there are som many workflows other than what you guys aticipate. Sure, maybe qmake is only going to be needed by devs, but why not, you can have a phone that has all needed for software development at the prce of probably few hundreds of KB of fotprint.  … And other packages are just totally needed: … - maliit input plugins for gtk (what's the point of having xmir if it cannot let u use osk) … - xauth (what'
<tgBot> point of having ssh if you cannot forward x) … - gksu (so also xmir can do gksudo, I'm using it, it's flawless) … these are all literally micro tiny packages
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, otherwise you are saving few hunderds of kb on the system partition, only to take up gigs of storage in the user space to build a libertine or some other container , lol
<tgBot> <DanChapman> qmake on it's own is pretty useless. You still need to install all the required compilers, header packages etc (qtbase5-dev isn't exactly small ~11mb) to be able build anything so we really aren't talking "tiny" packages in the grand scheme.
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Hey, on Canonical's Ubuntu Touch, when you made the image r/w, your phone would stop getting OTA updates. Is that still the case on UBports?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Georgecloon, you can toggle it back and foth between rw and ro
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Really?
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Nice
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, yes, true, qmake is a bit special, still nice to at least be able to run qmake —version, if nothing else. But some other packages though... they shoudl not be missing
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> How?
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> UT tweak tool?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Georgecloon, sudo mount -o remount,rw / … sudo mount -o remount,ro /
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Thanks
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the thing is, once you receive OTA update you will loose every modification you made to the system image
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> your userspace will remain though
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Ah
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @KrisJacewicz, oh really? even stuff installed via `apt`?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> the whole system image is replaced on an OTA update
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @peternerlich, especially stuff installed by apt-get. Apt get cannot install stuff t your userspace, like click does
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> click installs remain after updating OTA specifically because they install your apps into userspace, not into system image
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> apt-get cannot do that
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but you can do workarounds
<tgBot> <peternerlich> but I think `/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/*` I could only modify by making root rw, but obviously it gets saved
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you can yourself install deb content into userspace and just make symlinks into the system image. If you script these symlinks, then you can just rerun the script after OTA update and you get it back
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @peternerlich, apparently it is in the userspace
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> on Linux path doesn't reveal where smething is really located
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you can symlink and mount things any way you wish
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you can mount your ~/home/Documents into /etc/Documents etc.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> clicks are installed under /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ and that is userspace as well
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ou can sae your own files there and it will still be there after OTA update, because it is userspace mounted under /opt/
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> notice when you deal clicks manually from command line, you MUST supply your user id, otherwise it uses sudo to do stuff and it wouldn't know which part of the userspace to use
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so you can manually employ same techniue on deb packages, move them into userspace, and just symlink to their respective locations. You will not use up your system image space.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> that is how I install many apps directly on y phone, like geany, firefox, chromium, thunderbird
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> inkscape :D
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> wireshark :D
<tgBot> <peternerlich> wow, this is super interesting and useful to me, thanks!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @peternerlich, very welcome, I invite you to follow my blog, I am hacking UT in every way that comes to my mind
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> exploring non-standard workflows with it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> is it planned to upgrade qt version in vivid, or we can only expect newer qt in xenial?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> It's pretty unlikely a new Qt version will land on vivid. AFAIK xenial will come with qt5.9
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, i see, it's sad news to me, because with lazarus I can use qt5 bindings only with qt5.6 and above, so won't be able to try native mir apps with lazarus until I'm on xenial.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but I will try to build app on raspberry pi for newer qt5 version and see if it would run on UT then. Because qt says that the same major version should be binary compatible between minorversions. I will try that
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/0kS0X0LP/file_2432.jpg
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Ubports stop at this step
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/rT03f0hf/file_2434.jpg
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> What should i have to do?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Vijaypraj what ubuntu version you have? Have you tried different cables? Does "adb devices" show device?
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> 17.04
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Yes
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> And it also shows fastboot devices
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> I reinstalled ubports installer but not work
<tgBot> <samitormanen> ok. sorry but i havent used ubports installer. i have user only ubuntu-device-flash by command line
<tgBot> <samitormanen> user=used
<tgBot> Uwe Deutschmann was added by: Uwe Deutschmann
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Uwe Deutschmann, welcome
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Vijaypraj you could install ubports with ubuntu-device-flash. it worked good with my N5 and N4
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> 👍
<tgBot> <Uwe Deutschmann> ...thank you...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Hello Uwe and welcome!  I'm am a part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Also try restarting adb
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> with adb devices for example.
<tgBot> <Uwe Deutschmann> ok, thank you...I am using my ubuntu Phone since 2015, and it is always runnig perfekt...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Awesome. Sounds like its time to make it UBports for fun and adventure!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> What phone?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @samitormanen, Seems to be that it uses WiFi location to get an approximate idea and only then looks for satellites. Maybe poor WiFi mapping near you?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> It is very strange how it shows location to 600km away. I try to flash different radio firmware tomorrow
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Uwe Deutschmann, Hello Uwe and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Vijaypraj, Invited to Welcome Room
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Uwe Deutschmann, Still on the Canonical version?
<tgBot> Milmars was added by: Milmars
<tgBot> <Arnep> @sunweaver, Ah Mike. Hi. So you are responsible for Mate.... I only have one thing to say to you: Thanks for this awesome peace of work!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Milmars, Hello Ludwig and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <artfors> Quick question, UBports for Nexus 6,is that a thing yet?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @ubports_news lists new language groups, including German
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @artfors, Quick answer. No 😂
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Also not for 5X. We do have N7 though
<tgBot> <artfors> (Sticker, 512x477) https://irc.ubports.com/977WGTAf/file_2435
<tgBot> <Milmars> @Stereofont, Thanks Lionelb!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> OnePlusThree/3T is on the horizon but otherwise every bit of energy is being applied to Xenial
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Stereofont, Op3 is on xenial so they're kinda hand in hand
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Wow, UBports has 2,708€ per month in Patreon 😳👍. Nice!
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Ooooo that's a good amount of euro
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Damn, it is dollars of course..
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> $2,708, £2030.43, €2269.45
<tgBot> <delijati> @PhoenixLandPirate, depends on where you live and how much taxes your goverment is taking from it ;)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Well he gets 22016.52 krone.
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> wait until the foundation gets there - that'll help it increase rapidly
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I hope when we get 16.04 on some newer up-to-date hardware, we might get more people on board!
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Hey there, if I wanted to create a simple app based on a local html page, but NOT a webapp, how would I go about starting that? i.e. HTML app. Is there a template to make it display properly on the device?
<tgBot> <Michele> take a look at https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/apps/html-5/
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Thanks!
<tgBot> <exar_kun> It's just that the QTcreator thing is difficult to get working for me.
<tgBot> <VEktor> Hi Guys! How difficult is it to make a Function "Double Tap to wake up" for an OPO?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @VEktor, hey, do you want to join @ubports_ru
<tgBot> <vanyasem> by any chance
<tgBot> <VEktor> Yes i do.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> давай, ждём тебя там. я туркам завидую, у них активный чат вон
<tgBot> <developerfect> привет
<tgBot> <VEktor> I need a link to join.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> t.me/ubports_ru
<tgBot> <vanyasem> here you go
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @VEktor, If you make a username you can receive invites and be pinged, so that you don't have to search through lots of messages
<tgBot> jarlathreidy was added by: jarlathreidy
<tgBot> <VEktor> @Stereofont Ok, thank you.
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hello @jarlathreidy and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @jarlathreidy, Looks like we have the first member of our Gaelic group 😀
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> Thanks Peter! Lionelb, well spotted :)
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @jarlathreidy, Also, you might be repelled by the amount of messages going through our groups but still interested to stay updated about our project. In this case, lucky you, there's a brand new News Channel! @ubports_news
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> Cool!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Language listings are in there
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> In where?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The news channel
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> Ah, thanks.
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> Where do I report bugs against Podbird?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @jarlathreidy, Its not a core App, you need to talk with the maintainer
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> After hours and hours of work, finally, a blog post with my apsirations for it to be the most comprehensive guide for Lazarus IDE (and effectively Object Pascal programming) for and on ARM Linux, with focus specifically on Ubuntu! … Featured deployment and use case scenarios with Raspberry Pi and Ubuntu Touch phone. … Also featured, my concept of true convergence that I dubbed All Things Ubuntu. Will want to expand that concept more in the 
<tgBot> Please check it, and feel inspired! … http://kriscode.blogspot.tw/2017/11/lazarus-on-arm-ubuntu.html
<tgBot> <Flohack> @KrisJacewicz, My 2 cents question, which also @DanChapman will underwrite: On a basic Ubuntu/Debian installation, which build tools are installed there?
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> @Flohack, Thanks, will do.
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> Is the original launchpad where the ubports store gets the build from or is it a port by someone else?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, very good question in deed
<tgBot> <Flohack> @KrisJacewicz, You see, we need to be as generic as possible, not bloating the rootfs. We have a majority of non-developers here, so specific workflows can be adressed with overlays perhaps. But we will have a strict regime on which packages will be default
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, yes I recognize such argument! … But there is a small number of packages whihc are not specific for developers, but rather for users. Packages that on one hand are super light, and on the other hand not including them by default strip functionality of other included packages working against the UT usability. … Mostly things related to Xmir and ssh. On one hand Xmir is provided, even more, it is important, yet at the same time it i
<tgBot> undermined by lack of OSK support by default: maliit-inputcontext-gtk3 maliit-inputcontext-gtk2 … I would also argue that gksu should be provided by default as well. These are important things from the Xmir perspective but also from the angle of a prospect for native gtk support in Mir in the future. … The other thing is ssh. By not including xauth package, x forwarding scenario becomes problematic on default UT system. This is VERY unconvenient, and stri
<tgBot> by much more than it would take space on the image by including the package. … Things like that.
<tgBot> <Flohack> You can always request packages if they are small and we can put them in the overlay
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, will do
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @KrisJacewicz big thanks of your blog! Very good info there. 👍
<tgBot> <Flohack> See e.g. http://repo.ubports.com/pool/vivid/main/
<tgBot> <Flohack> this is the current overlay additionally to Ubuntu, or when we need to override a package with our version
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, thank you for pointing me to it! I need to sleep now, 3am here, and working day tomorrow, but I promise to follow up on this!
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok just ping me
<tgBot> <Flohack> @KrisJacewicz, BTW: "By default gksu isn't necessarily installed by default any more within all Linux distributions." - seems they removed it also elsewhere ^^
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, a bit of a shocker, wondering about the rationale behind it, but still I'd like to have it. It actually works on UT, I am using it. Just that it shows up small (Xmir reports wrong dpi) and is partially overlapped by the osk, but works flawlessly in terms of what it is supposed to do
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> will get back t these topics tomorrow, night everyone
<tgBot> <Flohack> n8
<tgBot> <peternerlich> good night
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack, Nate?
<tgBot> <Gerhard Faber> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/klD7EUIo/file_2437.jpg Not sure it make sense but it works: Running dotnet core 2 web api server on UT (only needed to install libunwnd8 first)
<tgBot> <Gerhard Faber> (Photo, 258x203) https://irc.ubports.com/sMBe8Xqo/file_2439.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> @PhoenixLandPirate, Has been established in German sry ^^ n8 is nACHT (8 = ACHT, like eight)
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Flohack, ah, that's the solution. I've been thinking about why that doesn't work out when I'm so familiar with it for a while now 😅
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> and nacht meens nite @PhoenixLandPirate like in good night ^^
<sunweaver> Arnep: welcome!!!
<sunweaver> For providing MATE to Debian and derivatives...
<sunweaver> @Arnep: ^^^
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> This forum is temporarily unavailable due to excessive load. … We shouldn't be down for long. Please check back shortly. Sorry for the inconvenience!
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> ubports.com
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @malditobastardo, Up and running fine.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Yeah, its working now. It was just temporal. Thanks
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @KrisJacewicz, this is easily one of the best readings so far related to Linux in general in a long time, for me.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I have very high expecations about ATU
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I love your passion and enthusiasm. Your vision is exactly what I want about convergence.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @KrisJacewicz, BTW Needs to be All Things GNU/Linux 😆
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack, +1
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> There is no Linux, only GNU/Linux or Herd/Linux
<tgBot> <vanyasem> there is Linux and it's a kernel
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Gnu/Hurd not Hurd/Linux damn
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you can edit messages on telegram
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, I'm aware
<tgBot> <vanyasem> but this typo is quite hilarious
<tgBot> <vanyasem> so keep it that way
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @PhoenixLandPirate, I'm going to pass out, cya
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, Bah bah
<tgBot> <Flohack> Those Russians 😆
<tgBot> <vanyasem> grrrah
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, huh
<tgBot> <Flohack> First stirring up smth and then "passing out" 😆
<tgBot> <vanyasem> well I just wanted to give my 5 cent to the discussion
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^ its ok n8
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's 2 am in here and I was going to bed
<tgBot> <vanyasem> just decided to check telegram before falling asleep
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, You're Russian, Russians don't use cents
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack, +1
<tgBot> <costales> Hi, sorry but the messages/day are very heavy, I'll keep read from social networks better :) A hug guys!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @PhoenixLandPirate, we use копейки and I have no idea on how to spell that in English
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @costales, No worries. That's what @ubports_news is for. Or, if you're not a native english speaker, your language group
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, Kopeks
<tgBot> <samzn> @PhoenixLandPirate, Bionic/Linux if you want pure çançer
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, yep you're right
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I guess you're the Russian here now
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, Hahaha
<tgBot> <BrisPete> (Sticker, 474x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Rwc3r2iy/file_2440
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @samzn, aka android :P
